# What is this material?



## khalbrook (Feb 10, 2011)

This website cannot be translated fully in Google translate and I would like to know what the "yarn" and plastic tubing are. Thank you. Picture is linked below.

http://nurin-kurin.blogspot.fi/2014/05/crocheted-basket.html?m=1


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

That looks like tubing you can buy at the hardware store or medical outlets. Actually.....it looks a lot like IV tubing given the size. Know anyone that works in a hospital? There are plenty of outdated supplies sitting in their basements. Another is Oxygen tubing, it is small like that and I KNOW you can buy that at a Medical supplies store. You might have to buy several packages or they might sell you the spool. Yep, I'd go with the oxygen tubing!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

wow what a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

You know that is a pretty neat idea!!! I bet it would work up quickly, too.

Lynne


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I bet the yarn is just a variety of ribbon yarn. The plastic tubing I have is clothesline tubing, but I don't use it for that.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

You could use the plastic tubing that hooks up ice makers. I would imagine any Home Depot or Lowes or any hardware store would have it.

Lynne


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Same type of tubing you can also buy in a pet store for the air hose. You can buy it by the foot or yd. in big fish and aquarium stores. The yarn is also a tube maybe nylon or other synthetic. I did have a cotton/poly blend that was a tube once. have no idea what the brand was any more. it was a long time ago. neat idea. I also have seen rug patterns use plastic clothes line for a similar result, although the tubing may be lighter in weight (but more expensive).


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me, please...

from what country is this language ? :?:


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like fish take air hoses. Can be purchased in pet stores, but on line should have the length you need. May be cheaper than anything "medical".

Could you use clothesline instead. Also a really strong basket.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

khalbrook said:


> This website cannot be translated fully in Google translate and I would like to know what the "yarn" and plastic tubing are. Thank you. Picture is linked below.
> 
> http://nurin-kurin.blogspot.fi/2014/05/crocheted-basket.html?m=1


You can go their way with plastic tubing bought on a reel from hardware store or rubber tubing from a auto parts store {which also carry reels of plastic tubing so shop around for best price) if water is a big issue. But in this case they are using fabric tape (not yarn) and unless its nylon etc. will absorb water.

Look for the reels of nylon or similar items in an upholstery section that most craft/fabric combination stores have to see what is available or use those terms as a search.

If you are just wanting the bulk and control and water is not going to be an issue then use cording found in varieties of sizes in your craft/fabric stores and crochet the strip/ribbon fabric, or even cut thin strips of rip stop nylon or outdoor non woven fabrics with your roller cutter (will ruin a blade or two) and use that. Its all up to you.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with tubing being the same as aquariam tubing, the blue roll looks like stay tape that you use on the shoulders for knit fabric or knitting to me


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You also use fish tubing from a pet store.

Also the basket can be made using wash line cord instead of the tubing.

Looks great. I am going to try using that method for the next basket I make for the cats. Looks like it truly gives it body.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

dana768 said:


> Can anyone tell me, please...
> 
> from what country is this language ? :?:


From what I can gather from translation sites it seems to be Finnish, but even after translating I couldn't make sense of it.

I must be missing something because I don't see tubing... So confused :?


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems fairly straight forward to me. You crochet a flat circle using the increase formula - and I am guessing you put the tubing in that too. When it gets as big as you want it, then you crochet through the back look only (or front loop only if you prefer just doing it through one loop and then turning it so the remaining loop is to the outside will give you that turning ridge shown in the picture) and just keep single crocheting around and around and around until you get to where you want the handles. I could not tell exactly how they were attached, but I can't believe it would be that difficult to put them on neatly as you keep working. Then just work it a bit higher. I would finish off the top with a round of slip stitch done from the wrong side for extra stability. At least this is how I will do it if/when I get around to making me one.

Oh, it looks like the whole thing is done in U.S. single crochet.

Lynne


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

The tube is aquarium tubing and the yarn is a type of polyester yarn. I think you could also use any flat yarn that was not stretchy


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

The yarn looks to be a Crochet/Edge Double Fold Bias Tape. The plastic tubing is like what has been listed by other members above. The size of the tubing would be your choice, depending on what project you wish to make.


----------



## khalbrook (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies. I have done more digging and the fabric is called polyester weft (http://www.lankava.fi/epages/esito.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/esito/Products/Esteri-ontelokude in English). I can't find the English/American term for this material, or a source for it, thought it seems to be a rug weaving item. If I can't find this, I will keep in mind all your other suggestions.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

It seems to be the same size as oxygen tubing, you can also buy it from aquarium shops.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK after looking a little more, I think it is Finnish.
Perhaps we have a KPer from that area who can help identify the ribbon.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

You know I just had a thought. I know something that would work well. TARN - from teeshirts. Soft, squishable.

Lynne


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

or you can use the fabric that is used to cover coat hangers.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> The tube is aquarium tubing and the yarn is a type of polyester yarn. I think you could also use any flat yarn that was not stretchy


DING DING DING...and Chriso advances to the bonus round!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Clever idea. Must put it on my to-do list.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like fish tank tubing to me, and the yarn is one of those knitted tubular ones, I think LOL lot of help THAT was!!!!!



 khalbrook said:


> This website cannot be translated fully in Google translate and I would like to know what the "yarn" and plastic tubing are. Thank you. Picture is linked below.
> 
> http://nurin-kurin.blogspot.fi/2014/05/crocheted-basket.html?m=1


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

khalbrook said:


> This website cannot be translated fully in Google translate and I would like to know what the "yarn" and plastic tubing are. Thank you. Picture is linked below.
> 
> http://nurin-kurin.blogspot.fi/2014/05/crocheted-basket.html?m=1


I have bought tubing to cover coat hanger hooks before I put on the lace knitted cover, it comes in clear and a variety of colours.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I know the question has been resolved but out of interest this is the translation I got from google and yes, it's Finnish

' Made of Ester ontelokude and ToppBright plastic hose that long ago I ordered Kauhavan Fabric-Barn selections. The first time I crocheted plastic tubing inside the ontelokuteen, tiring,'


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> That looks like tubing you can buy at the hardware store or medical outlets. Actually.....it looks a lot like IV tubing given the size. Know anyone that works in a hospital? There are plenty of outdated supplies sitting in their basements. Another is Oxygen tubing, it is small like that and I KNOW you can buy that at a Medical supplies store. You might have to buy several packages or they might sell you the spool. Yep, I'd go with the oxygen tubing!


I agree looks like oxygen tubing.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Could be tshirt yarn, looks like something I did recently

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267942-1.html

I also knit with it

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263156-1.html


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I have used this type of "yarn" - is a nylon bias tape found in craft/sewing stores. I have also made baskets using rope as the base, rather than the plastic tubing. (single crochet over the rope and into the previous row). Any yarn will do, I use 1/2 inch strips of fabric also. Floral fabrics make beautiful patterns. The plastic tubing would make the item very lightweight.


----------



## gmaB (Aug 5, 2011)

That's neat!


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

PARACORD!! Available at michaels, Joann's, etc, eye!


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

PARACORD!! Available at michaels, Joann's, etc, eye!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

This looks close to the yarn you are asking about.

http://seamstresserin.com/spaghetti-lace-rug/


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It is ribbon yarn this link gives a good close up of a different color but it is the yarn in question in my IMHO.

http://www.zpagetti.com.au/products/Amazing-blue-RibbonXL-.html


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

the blog is finnish but the blogger speaks english... you could write to her????


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Damama said:


> From what I can gather from translation sites it seems to be Finnish, but even after translating I couldn't make sense of it.
> 
> I must be missing something because I don't see tubing... So confused :?


If you scroll down to the series of pictures, there is one where they show it partially crocheted, and the crotchet is done around a flexible tube, that looks like the tubing for aquariums, or hospitals.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a Ravelry link to the yarn used. It is a polyester ribbon yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lankatavaratalo-kauhavan-kangas-aitta-oy-esteri-ontelokude

another online store:
http://www.villamolla.fi/tuotteet.html?id=44/129&img=3

The polyester ribbon is water-resistent, and would make a fairly stiff basket.

the cotton zpagetti is probably much softer.

http://www.zpagetti.com.au/products/Amazing-blue-RibbonXL-.html


----------



## Ladyoreo (Oct 23, 2013)

darlombfiberart.wordpress.com/.../crochet-coiled-basket... This site may have a similar idea hope it helps


----------



## sockmakerbg (Jul 5, 2013)

It looks the same as the tubing used for aquariums for the air stones. Love the basket.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Ladyoreo said:


> darlombfiberart.wordpress.com/.../crochet-coiled-basket... This site may have a similar idea hope it helps


Oh, my, I could get lost in this blog ♥♥


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

http://darlombfiberart.wordpress.com/

Me too.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Would the heavier weed whacker line work?


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

dana768 said:


> Can anyone tell me, please...
> 
> from what country is this language ? :?:


My guess would be Finnish.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful! go to a medical supply place. We here in Southern Oregon go with Linecare.. I don't know what the company in your area would be.. they supply oxygen systems and medical devices to your home.. they might have rolls of this stuff! my client has tubing strung all over her home.. it has to be long so there isn't a tripping hazard. They all connect to one machine.

Oh I'm going to ask her for her discards.. you have to replace them every so often


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Janicesei said:


> Looks like fish take air hoses. Can be purchased in pet stores,
> 
> I at one time owned an aquarium store and we bought and sold plastic tubing by the roll or by the foot. It looks just like that.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Janicesei said:


> Looks like fish take air hoses. Can be purchased in pet stores,
> 
> I at one time owned an aquarium store and we bought and sold plastic tubing by the roll or by the foot. It looks just like that.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

chickkie said:


> or you can use the fabric that is used to cover coat hangers.


You beat me to it, that was what I would suggest as well!
Karen


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks like Para cord


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

Until the rest of the page loaded... I think you could try that with para cord though too


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would go with the hardware store as it would be much less expensive. The fabric I have seen before. I think it is synthetic. Looks to be bias woven. I bet you might fined it at a fabric store in the edgings. worth a look.


Stablebummom said:


> That looks like tubing you can buy at the hardware store or medical outlets. Actually.....it looks a lot like IV tubing given the size. Know anyone that works in a hospital? There are plenty of outdated supplies sitting in their basements. Another is Oxygen tubing, it is small like that and I KNOW you can buy that at a Medical supplies store. You might have to buy several packages or they might sell you the spool. Yep, I'd go with the oxygen tubing!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I would think you could use this same technique with the tubing or just use rope like they did in this pattern

http://makemydaycreative.com/2013/06/12/crochet-rope-basket/


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

I was able to translate. Think it is Finnish. All are correct about tubing size maybe depending on yarn you used. Aquarium tubing as suggested would be a good choice.

Yarn is Ester ontellokude have never heard of this. A cotton ribbon type yarn sounds like it would work and/or the t-shirt yarns that are available but they possibly would be too bulky. 

This info is what I interpreted from the website.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Decorate became quite a large number of casinos on hook: diameter 35cm and height 40cm. Made of Ester ontelokude and ToppBright plastic hose that long ago I ordered Kauhavan Fabric-Barn selections. The first time I crocheted plastic tubing inside the ontelokuteen, tiring, but the end result is. Body remains vigorously and firmly upright. Leather fins work well again finishing touch, brilliant! Margins should be pretty when the work completes the entire round sl. Have you got experience of plastic tube hand at work? What you have invested in this kind of?

I was able to translate it with google chrome- does it help u


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry rI should have read all the posts before I posted


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That looks plastic tubing from a DIY store that connects cold water to the fridge/freezer, brewing or fuel piping for small gas engines. You may be able to get cheaper tubing than food/gas grade. I can't tell if the tubing is all through it, or just around the edge. All through it could turn out pretty expensive. You may find synthetic woven rope that has a hard center core a cheaper option. The yarn looks like soft flat tubes. You may be able to get it from Ice Yarns. I've seen it somewhere but can't remember where You could also knit a flat/dsouble I cord yourself or have a look at some of the T-shirt type yarns.


khalbrook said:


> This website cannot be translated fully in Google translate and I would like to know what the "yarn" and plastic tubing are. Thank you. Picture is linked below.
> 
> http://nurin-kurin.blogspot.fi/2014/05/crocheted-basket.html?m=1


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

fourbyin said:


> I bet the yarn is just a variety of ribbon yarn. The plastic tubing I have is clothesline tubing, but I don't use it for that.


Yarn looks like the Pollika RibbonXL!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.lankava.fi/epages/esito.sf/fi_FI/?ObjectPath=/Shops/esito/Products/Esteri-ontelokude

is where you could order what she used. It comes in different colors. Not sure if they sell to the US. You could get the tubing easily here.

Haven't read all the pages so not sure if this info already given. Sorry.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

it looks to me like thin tubing and t-shirt yarn, cut thin. jmho.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My husband was on oxygen for about 10 years. I have tons of the plastic tubing stuck back waiting for a repurpose for it. This would be ideal. Thanks
Now can anyone out there know how to change the directions to English?


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

craft crazy said:


> You beat me to it, that was what I would suggest as well!
> Karen


That's what I thought too.


----------



## lenexa36 (Dec 9, 2013)

that almost looks like the "tee shirt" yarn I have seen


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

dana768 said:


> Can anyone tell me, please...
> 
> from what country is this language ? :?:


Google says it is Finnish.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lankatavaratalo-kauhavan-kangas-aitta-oy-esteri-ontelokude


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

The yarn looks like fabric we can purchase for crafting here in UK called "Boodles Textile Yarn" - described as "quirky, oversized yarn" and recycled from other industries.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks like oxygen hoses and in California you get them in green and they come in 50 foot lengths. They used to be clear but I guess that was causing problems like people tripping over them so now they're green.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

looks like fish tank tubing!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> http://www.lankava.fi/epages/esito.sf/fi_FI/?ObjectPath=/Shops/esito/Products/Esteri-ontelokude
> 
> is where you could order what she used. It comes in different colors. Not sure if they sell to the US. You could get the tubing easily here.
> 
> Haven't read all the pages so not sure if this info already given. Sorry.


Pollika RibbonXL is sold at Knit! in Longwood, FL!!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm crocheting a cat cave right now, out of t-shirt yarn. It seems soft on the spool, but it produces a stiff fabric. In fact, I am thinking about crocheting some simple baskets with it, without tubing.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

dana768 said:


> Can anyone tell me, please...
> 
> from what country is this language ? :?:


Google Translate says it is Finnish.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've crochet baskets around cotton clothesline rope. You get the same looke


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

What NEAT ideas all!!!


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I bet you could use cotton clothesline rope just as well. It would be less costly too.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

The tubing could be the kind used in home aquariums.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Is the tubing in every row on the bad or just to give it support at the top ??


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I just purchased some of this tubing at Home Depot in the plumbing dept to repair a fill hose in a toilet tank. It was sold by the foot, $00.16 per foot.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Wish I had thought of using the plastic tubing when I was making so many baskets for people. Mine were all made with cotton cord / clothes line and I was never satisfied with them because they were not rigid enough. The plastic tubing is a splendid alternative.


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

To me it looks like a yarn called Gelato. It's sold by Fiesta yarns.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> If you scroll down to the series of pictures, there is one where they show it partially crocheted, and the crotchet is done around a flexible tube, that looks like the tubing for aquariums, or hospitals.


thank you!


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Bing translate says it's a "size 8 hook" and "Ester cavity, as well as the ToppBright weft plastic tubing." However, it also claims the blog post says "Basketball remains a tough up and erect. Leather fins are again just fine the last" which seems unlikely. :-D 

This doesn't help solve the mystery, I just wanted to share the amusement. Dang, I love this century!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i repeat... the blogger speaks english ... you could simply write and ask her


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I found this website for purchasing flexible plastic tubing. Not very expensive. About $9 for 100 yards.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=102222&catid=864


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw some yarn at my local JoAnn that looked like it was made of t-shirt fabric. I bet that it would work well. And plastic tubing is available inexpensively at home centers and pet stores (used for aquariums).


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

The handles appear to be attached to the bare tubing. In other words, slipped onto the tubing and the crocheting is picked up on the other side of the handle.


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

The tubing can also be bought at a hardware store by the length you need.


----------



## myramahm (Nov 29, 2011)

I think that I have seen this type of tubing in an aquatic, or boating shop, then you would get a continuous length. Short lengths might work out of the stitches.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

If you have a Pet Smart or Pet Co or Pet Supplies Plus near you can find the tubing in various diameters. You can also find their websites online and order from them. We have bought various sizes of tubing for miscellaneous projects online from them. If you want it to be flexible you can either immerse it in hot water or use a hair dryer to warm it. Regards....


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

khalbrook said:


> This website cannot be translated fully in Google translate and I would like to know what the "yarn" and plastic tubing are. Thank you. Picture is linked below.
> 
> http://nurin-kurin.blogspot.fi/2014/05/crocheted-basket.html?m=1


After looking over the site I did a search on the "yarn" they used. It states it is a polyester with a little stretch. It is a Finnish


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Damama said:


> From what I can gather from translation sites it seems to be Finnish, but even after translating I couldn't make sense of it.
> 
> I must be missing something because I don't see tubing... So confused :?


Yes, got the same thing. It doesn't make a lot of sense even after translation. However, after reading one of the comments toward the bottom of the page, it seems the tubing can be found online at fabric barn. You could try that. You could use a tape yarn that's similar to the picture.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

khalbrook said:


> This website cannot be translated fully in Google translate and I would like to know what the "yarn" and plastic tubing are. Thank you. Picture is linked below.
> 
> http://nurin-kurin.blogspot.fi/2014/05/crocheted-basket.html?m=1


Did a search for crocheted baskets on Pinterest and found the same picture you posted. If you scroll down and read all the comments under the picture you will get a lot more information and where you can get the tubing and how to make it. Makes me want to make one. I've seen these in the stores and they are rather pricey.

Sorry, forgot the link:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/82190761924634285/


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/fb/4a/eb/fb4aeb8414c4ebcd81d4f740c69a95dc.jpg

You can do this with clothes line rope also ...check out the link above or key in clothesline crocheting bags you tube and a bunch of links will come up...Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like tubing for air supply to a fish tank and some kind of t-shirt yarn :-D


----------



## EmmaK83 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

